# Orlando Area Prop Shop?



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Any recommendations? I'm looking to get an aluminum prop cupped. Thanks in advance!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Halls props in Christmas is about the best I know of. Gives you a reason to drive titusville afterward to fish..


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Hmmm...wonder if they can cup my SS 10 pitch


----------

